# tail lights



## jason303 (Oct 3, 2003)

These are the only Altezza tail lights i can find for my 97 200sx SE. I've been to too many sites and they all have these same lights. Are these the only ones you can get? If so, what do I do about the lights on the trunk?http://www.altezzawarehouse.com/Nissan_200sx_9597PHL1.html


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

That pic is for the sentra, not the 200sx buddy.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yea, sentra, not 200sx. u couldnt tell?


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

Then why does it say it's for the 200sx?
"Guaranteed fast and reliable delivery of Nissan 200sx Euro Projector Headlights to you!..... Give your Nissan 200sx that personal touch with Euro Projector Headlights! "??


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

those are for a sentra, I just compared the pics from a different site, I just emailed that companie explaning their mess up!!


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

PLUS!! the nissan has the 2 part light!! (second is where the reverse light is located)! so it isnt for our special cars!! Which really sucks!! I've been searching for 3 years!!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

})roppedSX said:


> *Then why does it say it's for the 200sx?
> "Guaranteed fast and reliable delivery of Nissan 200sx Euro Projector Headlights to you!..... Give your Nissan 200sx that personal touch with Euro Projector Headlights! "?? *


dont know if anyone pointed this out but the pic has tiallights but the description talks about headlights...is it me or is that kind screwy


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Sounds like this place doesn't know what the hell they are talking about. There are NO altezza's for the 200SX seriously though if you want Altezza's go buy the whole car. Not to be a dick. But those are soooooo burned into the ground now. Personally I can't stand them on any car except for Altezzas. Be glad they aren't available for your 200SX there isn't away for them to look good the way our lights are shaped anyways. But anywho there are no altezzas for the 200SX.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

want a tail mod, check my link down there. go to night pics.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

my thought also pearson. lol dumb company.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

altezzas are **** and only belong on altezzas. **** **** **** no offence to your feelings. thanks


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

the company has them advertised as a 200sx for the longest time... i dont think those people give a shit..... bad company


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

"euro" light suck anyways in my opinion, i would rather paint my tails, im planning on painting my reverse and turn signal and just letting the red part show


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i am not one for the "altezza" style lights on cars that do not say is300 or altezza....but some do look kinda ok when made in carbon fiber and have no traces of chrome in them ....


----------



## jason303 (Oct 3, 2003)

> i am not one for the "altezza" style lights on cars that do not say is300 or altezza....but some do look kinda ok when made in carbon fiber and have no traces of chrome in them ....


I agree with you. That is what i was trying to find for my 97 200sx SE.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

LADY200, are you Ami? if so, congratulations on the car show win!


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

I agree, some nice smoked out altezzas without the chrome would look sweet, but does anyone know where i can get some taillight covers? I saw them on a 200sx on here, but it didnt say where they got them, kinda looked sorta like a skyline. Had two big circle openings and the rest of it was painted to match the car, looked really awesome


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

taillight covers??? maybe you meant mike's (scorchn200sx) whole custom taillight setup? it loks very sweet indeed, but even if he was willing to make another set, it would cost an ARM AND A LEG


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

no, i'm pretty sure it wasn't a full tail light conversion, it was covers...... oh well thanks for the help anywho..


----------

